

Many Amazon S3 cloud storage users are exposing sensitive company secrets - wagtail
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2013/03/29/amazon-s3-cloud-storage-data-leak/

======
lisavaas
Like Slashdot commenters pointed out, it's really an RTFM situation...

